# How to get Ranking in Google



## Johnny1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have Real Estate Website.But from last six months not getting keyword rank in google.Whats the current SEO Strategy.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2016)

Johnny1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have Real Estate Website.But from last six months not getting keyword rank in google.Whats the current SEO Strategy.



There are already plenty of threads discussing this. Please use the search function before creating any new threads.


----------



## dinuanzz (Dec 7, 2016)

It was very easy to get rank in google. Do your website OnPage and OffPage optimization, then push your website in Social media's!!


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 17, 2017)

"keywords"


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Apr 12, 2017)

Use Long Tail Keywords and search volume of the keywords before finalising the keywords. Also Make sure to do proper onpage seo with updated Meta tag, Meta Description and Titles.


----------

